# Finally!!!



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, at day 156 we finally went to church and she chose that time to go ahead and kid! So after much waiting we finally got twins!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, nice! Where's the other one? Congrats!


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

We got a little buckling and a little doeling!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The prettier one is the buckling, right? They both are awesome!!


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

So then they are nubian boer mixes I suppose, as the daddy is supposed to be full nubian and I assume momma is a boer.


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

The black and white is the buckling and the brown and white with black socks is the doeling.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Adorable! boer/Nubian seems like a decent cross too!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She is just beautiful! Now you got me thinking about the folks who have dappled Boers, did they use a Nubian sire?
Yes, from what I can tell the dam is Boer.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:stars:Congrats!!!! they are both ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How cute  Congrats!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

My goodness! They are SOOO beautiful, so cute! I love their coloring!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

So cute!!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Awww, so cute!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice coloring. They are both cute.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Well its about damn time!  Beautiful and props to the buck for passing on his color genes


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> Well its about damn time!  Beautiful and not props to the buck for passing on his color genes


No joke, I knew she was waiting on the only thing she knew was going to get me out of the house.... I think they must have been about 30 min old when we got back too, because they were still a little wet and their feet still so soft.


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, and thanks to everyone who waited on my stubborn girlie and for the congratulations on the babies!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

So freakin' sweet!!! Gosh, I would love to go down to the barn and see them every day


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

There should be a law against having babies that darned cute! She took her time, but they are worth waiting for.


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

Those are the cutest babies! Beautiful! They look really neat!


----------



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh so sweet ! Love them !! I got a blue eyed buck & doe today too. No Photes yet ,sorry .Hard to take photos while having a heart attack


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are STUNNING! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my WOW beautiful spots.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

You can send that doeling right over here to me. *grin*


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

It took that extra time to cook those spots on there just right...


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Sooooo cute. Happy for you


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

I think the spots cooking must have been what took her so long, you're right!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Absolutely Beautiful! Stunning colours! I am waiting on my half nubian / half feral NZ doe to kid (Sire full nubian)....now I know what i want them to look like  hahaha Congrats!!!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

they are so cute love there spots


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OMGoatness.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMGrooviness! The Spots!

Oh the *SPOTS.!!!!!!!!!!*

I WANT THOSE SPOTS.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*** faints ***


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Awe too sweet!! Congrats


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, can I post a birth announcement for our boxer babies here too?! Cause she had 6 of them and they are so cute and squishy!!!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Awww I bet they're adorable!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

of course! there are sections for "other pets". put the birth there. 

can't wait to see pictures of boxer babies (is there really anything cuter??


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

how pretty ! congrats


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

So cute! I love their colors!


----------



## Mel_bus (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok, I posted the little squishy faces in the other animals. Enjoy, we certainly are!!!


----------

